# Where To Attach Water Filter...



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I just got one of those disposable water filters for the Outback. For those who use one of these at a campground with regular hookups, do you attach it at the water hook up source (like at the actual spigot)? Or, do you attach it near where the hose goes into the actual camper. Does it even matter?

Oddly enough, the picture online had it near the camper, while the packaging has it shown at the water hookup source.

The one I got has a metal-covered small hose included (about less than a foot). Says it lasts for "a camping season".

(I also picked up my 30/50 adapter too! Can't believe I've gone this long without having one of these!







)


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't think it really matters. I've done mine both ways. Of course it all depends how clean your water hose is. ---Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

It does not really matter. Depends on how clean your hose it, like others have said. A little bleach in a large tote with some bleach does wonders to keep it clean. I stopped using filers, they clogged up too fast and I lost water pressure. No, I don't drink the water anymore but I do keep the hose clean in case someone does. I also hang them up to dry after every trip.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I like to place the water filter before the hose to keep the added weight from pulling on the city water connection. I use the cheep filters to keep sedement out of the water system. James


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I also don't think it makes a difference, but remember to put your PRV (pressure regulating valve) before the water filter as some cheap filters come apart if the water pressure is over 40 psi.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought one of these attachments and connected it to the TT frame. I put the PRV right at the CG hookup, run hose to the filter which rests on this "holder." I then use a 3' hose from the filter to an "L" connector by the city water connection on TT. Seems to work well and looks neater/more secure. Just a suggestion.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I mounted mine on the back bumper behind the spare tire. Had a short hose (3') that ran from the outlet to the inlet on the rv and another short hose (maybe 2') which ran from the inlet of the filter to a quick connect. I figured I could always disconnect from the rv inlet and push the hose into the fresh water tank if I wanted to fill the tank with filtered water.

I ran like that for about 3 years and would let the filters dry each time I changed them, then tear them apart and inspect to see what I had trapped. It took me a couple years to figure out that the filter was more trouble and more expense than it was worth. And, in some cases, was actually a bad thing because it was taking out city chlorine which I like to have in my lines to help sanitize everything. Soooo, now I don't use it. I still carry it with me and if I ever go to Mexico (probably won't), then I'll use it.

There are some places where you could benefit from a filter (high iron content), but for the most part, the water we have run across has always been very good.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies!

We're not planning to drink the water from camper (we bring bottled water), but was more interested in having better quality for showering, teeth brushing, etc., and to also not have crappy water going through/sitting in all the lines in general.

We'll see how the disposable one works, but I like the permanent ones that are installed! Thanks for the great info!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've used the Disposable on the OB just before entry into the trailer. The SOB has one built in, so I didn't get a disposable. You should have seen the inlet screen to the trailer clogged with gunk. From now on I'm running an external one as well...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ah, Michigan! Yeap, MI is one of the exceptions where I would have a filter. We used to live in Marquette and I found out that the water table is so shallow that they just pound down a point and start pumping until it runs clear. Pretty sure you'll get a lot of sediment out of one of those type wells. Out west, my well, which is typical, goes down 350' thru solid basalt until you hit a water vein -- no sediment will come out of that thing.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

We have been using the disposable type water filters for a several years now, but only drink bottled while camping. I put a pressure restricter on the output end of the unit and install the filter using that short peice of hose at the tap. Doing it that way limits any strain on the inlet adapter at the side of your TT.

We fell it is an inexpensive solution to keep dirt and contaminates out of the TT water systems.


----------

